# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Unidentified Florida tree frog

## Sherlock

Hi! I found this little guy in my backyard in melbourne Florida. I checked his legs and he did not have the blue Cuban teeefrog leg bones or any distinctive coloring under his back legs, which rules out a few species, but I'm still having trouble determining what he is. Any ideas?

----------


## Xavier

I don't think the photo posted? Would you mind re-sending it?

----------

